# 500th Post



## Zombie-F

Just pointing out this is my 500th post. Sinister's still ahead of me, but I'm finally catching up. :voorhees:


----------



## Lotus

CONGRATS :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Congrats Zombie. I'm way behind you both as you can see.


----------



## Sera

You better watch out, or I'll catch up to all of you.


----------



## Zombie-F

Sera said:


> You better watch out, or I'll catch up to all of you.


LOL


----------



## Lotus

Zombie you and Sinister are tied for the lead go go go post one more


----------



## Sinister

True Evil is NEVER fully down for the count! I am now, once again, ahead of the pack.


----------



## Lotus

one of these days just maybe i will be high poster


----------



## Sera

I'm just one more post closer to pawning you guys.

On a side note: I just got a new flat screen monitor, (my other one was dying) it is amazing to finally be able to see things. I never realized how much stuff I was missing out on before.


----------



## Zombie-F

It's "pwning". If you were 1337 like me, you'd know that. 

My monitor is dying too. I'll probably hobble along with it until it's problem becomes unbearable, but when I do get one it'll probably be a flat screen. What brand did you go with and is it good?


----------



## dougspaulding

Well, nobody asked me, but had they done so, I would have suggested the eMac with Superdrive. For price, features, and quality, you just can't beat it. If you're looking to spend quite a bit, then you should consider the iMac or Power Macs. Incredible machines. Once bitten, you'll never go back to Windows.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa

Check out this unbelievable queue from the grand opening of an Apple store:

http://homepage.mac.com/hsk/applejapan.html

That's an even longer line than the Krispy Kreme we had in Denver some time back!


----------



## Sera

Pfft, Z, only script kiddies use "pwning."

It is an ESA. I paid $79.99 for it. Trust me, if your current monitor is dying and you have spent a lot of time with it....no matter how low end a flat screen monitor you buy, it is AMAZING. You can see things again, the color is purrty, and it is all flat looking and stuff. So far, I am really impressed with this monitor. I bought it from circuit city, if you go to their webpage and find the monitor, you can also read the reviews. Most people said, you are better off saving your money and going with this monitor. That it is not the quality of a $600 monitor, but still really nice. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Zombie-F

The color isn't bad on mine, and the picture is still clear as a bell... what's been happening is occasionally, the picture will "collapse in on itself". See attached image for an idea of what I'm talking about.

If I whack the side of it, it'll correct itself, but will eventually do it again. It's been happening more and more lately.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I have a Dell Flatscreen and love it. It's all I've ever had though so i have no measure of comparison. It wasn't cheap for sure but I got a deal with it when I bought it with my Dell PC.


----------



## Sinister

Talk about getting completely off the subject...


----------



## Lotus

Lol Yea


----------

